# How to Restore Hard Disk Icon (revised)



## jemrock33 (Oct 4, 2009)

Reply to post by The_Oracle

His version: Good Help but doesn't work...

Boot into Safe Mode and refresh the icon cache by deleting the IconCache.db file from your profile directory (usually /Documents and Settings/Username/Local Settings/Application Data). It will be automatically recreated.


THIS WORKS FINE:

To change Drive icon:
1- Click Start > Click Run > type regedit to run Registry Editor
2- Got to:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SOFTWARE / Microsoft / Windows / CurrentVersion / Explorer / Drive Icons
3- Under the drive letter folder C: Click on the "Default Icon" folder
4- Right Click on the "(Default)" name then "Modify"
5- On "Value Data" change it to:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll,8

Where "8" is the code for the HDisk drive icon, you may change it to different code 1-60 but only code "8" is the appropriate icon for HDisk.


----------

